# Hello from Belgium



## marianne13 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello everybody.

I come from Belgium and I breed some mantis as Hymenopus coronatus, Pseudocreobotra ocellata, Deroplatys desiccata and others.

You have a good forum and I learn many things here





Sorry for my bad english


----------



## C.Price (Nov 8, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello Marianne, and welcome to the forum... very glad to have you here!  Your English is fine, and you are breeding some fine species also. I look forward to seeing you around the forum.


----------



## revmdn (Nov 8, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## d17oug18 (Nov 8, 2009)

welcome


----------



## sbugir (Nov 8, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Rick (Nov 8, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## ismart (Nov 8, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 8, 2009)

Welcome from OHIO! I love reading about Belgium, one of the places I always wanted to go, how is the weather there now?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 8, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, Arizona! We have a number of Belgian members!


----------



## marianne13 (Nov 9, 2009)

Hello,

Thanks for your message of welcome.

The weather in Belgium today is good for this season, 8°c and not rain (yes)

I have a hatching of Rhombodera basalis yesterday but not many L1.

Perhaps the maintenance of ooth isn't good: 24 at 27°c , 80°/. hygrometry and spraying ooth all 2 days

I have + or - 30L1


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 9, 2009)

Seems like the temps and spraying is good, maybe parents are poorly.


----------

